# Power backupand noise



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Upgraded my system lately and in attempt to lower the noise floor noticed that my outlaw 7500 NASA small hum that goes away when I disconnect my apc backup. I am using an inexpensive APC for my fios DVr .
I do not need much time since my home generator will come on in 3-5 minutes
What are good low noise backups for home theater systems?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Computer UPS units are very noisy and many don't put out a nice sine wave at all.

APC makes a line of home theater back up units that are more expensive than their lower end computer counterparts (but on par with APC's nicer back up units). I think I remember them starting around $500, but that was a few years ago.

here's a link to one on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/APC-J10BLK-Theater-Battery-Conditioner/dp/B000G5WPU2


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

This one seems to backup the amp as well as the rest. I only want to backup my DVR and squeeze touch and perhaps my prepro. Tme amp draws a lot of power and I would want to wait until the generator kicked in to use it. Otherwise the features are fine.

Any thoughts on Monster, Panamx, other alternatives?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I personally would go with Panamax. I have the Panamax and Monster surge units and the Panamax are much better built. Monster had more bells and whistles and cost more. Sound wise I could not tell a difference.

I have also since learned to despise Monster as a company, but that's another debate altogether 

APC and Panamax have made power conditioning (and backup) their business are are really good at it.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I personally would go with Panamax. I have the Panamax and Monster surge units and the Panamax are much better built. Monster had more bells and whistles and cost more. Sound wise I could not tell a difference.
> 
> I have also since learned to despise Monster as a company, but that's another debate altogether
> 
> APC and Panamax have made power conditioning (and backup) their business are are really good at it.


Thanks. Do you know if the 5102 is still in production or if there is a new version coming out?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure which model i have but my Monster Cable stopped my lights from dimming when i hooked it up. It's a lower end model i know that and about 10 years old but still works great.:T
The next unit i buy will be a Panamax or a Furman.:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know much about the new models since I have not shopped for one in some time.

Bambino,
If you have X10 or similar power line controls for your dimmers, then the surge strips can eat the signal or put noise on the source side of the power making it hard for the control signals to get through. I had that happen with cheaper surge units.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

I talked to the engineers at Monster, Furman, and Panamax. I decided on the 5102.


----------

